# USB 3.0 intern männlich weiblich Adapter ?



## schnurboy (21. März 2017)

*USB 3.0 intern männlich weiblich Adapter ?*

Nabend,

habe mir kürzlich ein neues Gehäuse gekauft, Thermaltake View 31.
Hierbei habe ich natürlich auch USB 3.0.

Leider sind die beiden dicken Kabel intern so starr, dass es mir fast den Stecker vom Mainboard abbricht und auch nicht sonderlich schön aussieht.
Jetzt habe ich ein Kabel gekauft, ein Flachbandkabel, wo ich leider nicht drauf geachtet habe, dass beide Seiten männlich sind.

Wesena flaches USB 3.0 Anschlusskabel intern 19-polig 40cm Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

Da mein Kabel vom Gehäuse auch männlich ist, kann ich es nun nicht als Verlängerung nutzen.

Jetzt wende ich mich an euch, da ich einfach fragen möchte, ob es einen Adapter gibt der weiblich-weiblich ist.
Einfach das Starre- und das Flachbandkabel in die beiden gegenüberliegenden weiblich Buchsen und gut ist.

Mehr braucht es nicht !!!

Da ich im Internet nichts fand, kann man sich ja vielleicht etwas bauen.

Einfach einen weiblichen Stecker kaufen (Wo auch immer es so einzelne Stecker für Intern USB 3.0 gibt), dann mit 'nem Auspinwerkzeug  die Pins rausziehen und in den weiblichen Stecker einsetzen, um somit eine weiblich-männlich Verlängerung zu haben.

Edit: Hier, der blaue Stecker, 2 mal, fertig ist 
1 Port USB 3.0-Controllerkarte Mini-PCIe auf Conrad bestellen | 000986875

Freue mich von Euch zu hören.
Schönen Woche !!!


----------



## NOQLEMIX (22. März 2017)

*AW: USB 3.0 intern mÃ¤nnlich weiblich Adapter ?*

Prinzipiell müssten das solche Stecker sein:

WL 2X10G 2,00: 2x10pol. Wannen-Steckerleiste, gerade, RM 2,00 bei reichelt elektronik

Habe keine Stecker direkt für Flachbandkabel gefunden. Würde also eine ziemliche Frickelei werden oder du musst beide auf eine Platine löten. Da stellt sich dann die Frage, ob es nicht vielleicht doch sinnvoller ist, einfach eine neue Verlängerung zu kaufen.


----------



## schnurboy (22. März 2017)

*AW: USB 3.0 intern männlich weiblich Adapter ?*

Danke für den Link, hatte bisher nur bei Conrad geschaut.

Das wird eine seeehr große Frickelei, da haste wohl wahr 

Würde auch lieber ein neues kaufen, leider sind die männlich weiblich Verlängerungen ausnahmslos mit dem gleichen starren runden Kabel wie mein Gehäuse ausgerüstet. Da habe ich dann nichts gewonnen. Zudem sind sie meist farblich auch komplett daneben, nämlich blau.

Werde aber weiterhin das Web nach einem passenden Kabel durchsuchen.

Liebe Grüße

Edit: 

Könnte ich nicht einfach diese Stiftleiste da zwischen klemmen ? Das wäre ja die Lösung schlechthin.

Allerdings weiß ich nicht wie es sich da mit der richtigen Pinbelegung verhält ^^

MPE 150-3-020: Stiftleisten 2,00 mm, 2X10, gerade bei reichelt elektronik


----------



## NOQLEMIX (22. März 2017)

*AW: USB 3.0 intern männlich weiblich Adapter ?*

Theoretisch geht das, gibt da nur zwei Probleme:

Die USB-Stecker sind 19-Pin, müsstest also ein Pin rausbrechen, das dürfte nicht das Problem sein. Allerdings sind die Stiftleisten nicht symmetrisch. Auf der einen Seite des Kunststoffs sind die Sifte länger, da dort sonst die Buchsen drankommen. Die andere Seite ist jedoch in der Regel wesentlich kürzer, da sie mit der auf die Platine gelötet werden und entsprechend nicht so lang sein müssen.


----------



## schnurboy (22. März 2017)

*AW: USB 3.0 intern männlich weiblich Adapter ?*

Und meinst du die kürzere Seite bekommt dann keinen Kontakt ? 

Habe nämlich grade alle 19 Pins ausgesteckt, heißt ich hab jetzt lose Kabel an einer Seite, an denen sich die typischen Aderendhülsen befinden, wo ich dann die Pins, in meinem Fall dann die kürzeren, einstecken würde.
Somit könnte ich die langen Pins in das Kabel was vom Gehäuse kommt stecken und hätte somit den Kontakt sicher hergestellt.

Von der Pin Belegung dürfte es auch keine Probleme geben, da ich mir an der anderen Seite vom Kabel, welche dann schlussendlich ins Mainboard kommt anschauen kann, an welchen Pin dann welches Kabel genau muss.

Ich denke so wird es klappen, oder ? ^^

Schauen wir mal, was es bei Reichelt noch so dolles gibt, damit ich nicht 6€ Versand für 1 Stiftleiste zahle 

Danke dir aufjeden Fall !


----------



## NOQLEMIX (22. März 2017)

*AW: USB 3.0 intern männlich weiblich Adapter ?*

Ja, das ist meine Befürchtung.

Wenn man es so macht, wie von dir vorgeschlagen, könnte es klappen. Notfalls dann zusammenlöten, falls es nicht hält.

Für zukünftige Projekte kannst du dir ja mal noch das
DELOCK 82943: Verlängerungs-intern USB3.0- Pin Header St. - Bu. bei reichelt elektronik

und das
USB 3.0 Verlangerung Adapter intern 19 polig Pfostenstecker auf Buchse 11 cm | eBay

angucken. 

Freut mich, dass ich helfen konnte


----------



## schnurboy (22. März 2017)

*AW: USB 3.0 intern männlich weiblich Adapter ?*

Zweiteres wäre DIE Lösung, wären die Kabel schwarz.

Danke dir für deine Bemühungen, hast mir auf jeden Fall sehr geholfen.


----------

